# Modified Seiko Samurai - More Pictures



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm a bit Tom & Dick today so I've taken the day off. To keep the boredom at bay I thought I'd take a few more photo's of the modified Samurai I posted a picture of a couple of days ago. Latest mod is to replace the black crown with a plain steel one (from a white Samurai). Also I've refitted, & brush finished, the bracelet only because my girlfriend said the rhino strap made the watch look scruffy & cheap







! Anyway the bracelet's a superb bit of kit so this is no great hardship but does make the thing a lot heavier though!

Anyway enough prevaricating here are the piccies


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And another


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And yet another one - this could go on for some time


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Crikey another one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Gadzooks! Will this never end?

As can be seen from this shot the chapter ring is slightly out of alignment at 6







there's not much I can do about this as there's a little bit of plastic on the back of the chapter ring that sits in a notch in the case - so there's no room for adjustment. As can also be seen the 12 marker sits in its notch in the chapter ring perfectly so this implies, possibly, that some of the indices are slightly out of position on the dial - though I suspect that it's the chapter ring that's slightly out of whack really. Of course this wouldn't be so noticeable if the dial was white instead of black! One of the compromises you have to make when you start buggering about fitting parts from one watch into another watch! I can live with it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The last one ....................... honest









Apologies for not taking the time to wipe the watch before taking the photos


----------



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice Paulus it does look much better with the bracelet on.

Have you not try to put the black chapter ring on your white sammy

to see how that looks?

Shame about the chapter ring at 6 I have an OM with the exacted same problem ooh well.

keep up the good work best mods seen on sammy yet


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Dru said:


> Very nice Paulus it does look much better with the bracelet on.
> 
> Have you not try to put the black chapter ring on your white sammy
> 
> ...


Thanks Dru - I don't have a white Samurai. I got the black Samurai with a dodgy chapter ring, & white date wheel, already fitted. I thought that a white chapter ring might look good so bought just the chapter ring from an internet dealer in Singapore. I already had the white Samurai crown/stem in my spares box from a previous project watch. So I now have a black Samurai crown/stem in my spares box - no idea what I'm going to use that for







For anyone interested these crowns will fit the SKX007/009 range of watches without any modifications at all ........... I could be persuaded to sell the black one so please send me a pm if interested.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

It does look better with the bracelet fitted rather than a strap IMO.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Now just you gimme that back now, Mr Paulus. I'm gonna have to confiscate it...










Looks 1000% better on the bracelet m8.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

The bracelet looks great, and I love the contrast of the white chapter ring and black dial. A worth while switch IMHO.


----------

